# What's Left Of My Barnett, Slingbow Project



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is were it all began folks. I finally finished it.

Its not to my usual standard as it was the first custom I attempted back in January and I did not have the skills then as I do now. I kinda like how it is...

This will eventually end up as a slingbow as soon as I find a cheap Whisker Biscuit

It is no slouch in the power stakes either, I have just treated it to a better pouch and paracord brace though as it still had the originals on.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

much improved over the original design


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I just wish I had an arrow rest. Those thera blue tubes will send a 495 grain arrow with some poke


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

That is a great looking mod !


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks like an awesome mod


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks great, I like it


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

miles better than the original, good job.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you all, will be happier when its firing arrows


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a spare Whisker Biscuit its a full circle type, you insert the arrow from the back, its yours if it is any good to you. I am based about 16 miles n/e of Gainsborough or I can pop it in the post.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very well done mod! It certainly improves the appearance, and I'll bet it is more functional as well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

N.Bird said:


> I have a spare Whisker Biscuit its a full circle type, you insert the arrow from the back, its yours if it is any good to you. I am based about 16 miles n/e of Gainsborough or I can pop it in the post.


What would you like for it?? That is exactly what I'm after


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

and thank you charles


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

The Whisker Biscuit is for free. Just let me know if you want to collect or how I get it to you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet modification.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

N.Bird said:


> The Whisker Biscuit is for free. Just let me know if you want to collect or how I get it to you.


My car is SORN as insurance is too high and its only about 7mpg at the minute but if you would be so kind as to post it, in return I will post you a catty in way of a thank you (a nice simple natural)?


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

No problem , let me know where to send it and I will pop it in the post.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That is an amazing modification, awesome job on that one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I Iike it!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Many thanks to N.Bird

Just need to re-make a new pouch to take nocks and this will be an arrow flinging monster.

Test shots are very promising. It has approx 55# draw weight.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

55# !!!! What kind of tube are you using?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

At 55lbs I'd be worried about the wire brace bending


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

treefork said:


> 55# !!!! What kind of tube are you using?


Maybe miss interpreted, feels akin to a 50/55lb draw self bow. They are blue Theraband but very short and tested with a 29" arrow, its quick, and my arrows for the Mathews are 506grain so with light fibreglass arrows I am keen to chrony the speed


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is mental !


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

nice job


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy, got to make, some of your 3-D shoot videos with your Bud! Looks great!

There is a lot of potential for a "Slingbow". For an AVID ARCHER as Yourself, to, believe in, and build one, there is "Plenty" being said.

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> Andy, got to make, some of your 3-D shoot videos with your Bud! Looks great!
> 
> There is a lot of potential for a "Slingbow". For an AVID ARCHER as Yourself, to, believe in, and build one, there is "Plenty" being said.
> 
> Bill












it will be used in anger at the 3D targets soon Bill, and I'm sure it will be recorded too


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy, can't wait! lol

Worked on another nock method yesterday. Plastic golf tee with most all but the end cut off and a plastic ball ( came with the Diablo (practice ammo)) glued to the tee. The ball is about 12mm size and is much easier to hold than, just the tee.Feels just like my "ball shooter"

I played with fletchings yesterday. I used my XBow Bolt Mini Vane Arizona EZ fletch with Right Helical on the Gold Tip Hunters (full length) 3" Duravanes, straight fletch and 4' plastic straight. I am really liking the Blazers with the helical.

Since the Right helical EZ is made for XBow Bolts, using it on small carbons is a bit tricky but works great.

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i was wondering what kind of contraption you were cooking up there, until i blew it up (the photo) i thought it was a time machine?


----------

